
The Best Affordable Housing Plan in the U.S. Isn’t Good Enough - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/moneybox/2015/01/nyc_affordable_housing_plan_de_blasio_s_efforts_are_ambitious_and_laudable.single.html
======
josephpmay
This article is making the assumption that rent control works. The real world
is significantly more complicated, but basic micro economics suggests this is
not the case.

